# New mud pan



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I would think this would be good for touch up...mud could stay in pan with out drying up. in winter I could put mud in the pan and keep my bucket at home so it dont get frozen in the back of my truck. just keep the pan with led in my back seat.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I would think this would be good for touch up...mud could stay in pan with out drying up. in winter I could put mud in the pan and keep my bucket at home so it dont get frozen in the back of my truck. just keep the pan with led in my back seat.


not for me


----------

